

Man moves multi-ton blocks using ancient technology - rickdale
http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2014/01/lapeer_county_man_moves_multi-.html#incart_river_default

======
pontifier
The Egyptian hoist from his site is great. I've thought for a while that this
is how the blocks were raised. In his demonstration it's quite simple to see
that this is an extremely effective way to utilize manpower to raise weights.

